# Game # 64 Utah Jazz @ Orlando Magic



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (22-41)







  vs. Utah Jazz (30-33)







*

Date: Wednesday March 15th
*Time: 7:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
13.5 PPG 11.6 PPG 13.7 PPG 15.5 PPG 7.8 PPG
4.7 APG 33.3 MPG 4.2 RPG 12.2 RPG 6.0 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
PPG 7.3 PPG 12.3 PPG
RPG 4.6 RPG 3.4 APG 

*Utah Jazz Starters*






































Utah Jazz Starters
D. Williams M. Palacio A. Kirilenko C. Boozer M. Okur 
9.9 PPG 7.0 PPG 14.9 PPG 9.4 PPG 17.6 PPG 
4.0 APG 3.0 APG 8.0 RPG 6.9 RPG 9.0 RPG 


_*Things I Want To See In Today's Game:*_

- Establishing Dwight Howard down low early and often
- Containing Mehmet Okur on the perimeter and in the post 
- Playing agrresively against Deron Williams and Carlos Boozer
- Continuing to play Darko a decent amount of minutes
- Let the Double D's play extended minutes together 

*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.5
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.2
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.7
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.18
SPG- Grant Hill 1.14
FG%- Trevor Ariza 1.000%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Travis Diener .453% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Utah Jazz 	
Record: 	22 - 41 (.349)	         Record: 	30 - 33 (.476)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Second, Northwest	
At Home: 	16 - 14	                 At Home: 	16 - 16
At Road: 	6 - 27                   At Road: 	14 - 17	             
Streak: 	L 1                      Streak: 	            L 2

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.2	Opp PPG: 	96.2	            PPG: 	90.3	Opp PPG: 	94.0
FG%: 	.464	Opp FG%: 	.456	            FG%: 	.429	Opp FG%: 	.447
RPG: 	40.4	Opp RPG: 	38.2                RPG: 	42.3	Opp RPG: 	38.6
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        42	21	.667	-	25-7	17-14	25-9	11-1	101.2	96.5	+4.7	Won 2     9-1	
Washington	32	30	.517	9½	22-11	10-19	22-17	7-6	101.4	99.7	+1.7	Won 2  5-5		
Orlando	        22	41	.349	20	16-14	6-27	13-24	6-5	93.2	96.2	-3.0	Lost 1  3-7
Atlanta	        20	41	.328	21	13-18	7-23	14-22	2-7	96.5	101.5	-5.1	Lost 2  4-6	
Charlotte	18	47	.277	25	12-20	6-27	11-27	2-9	95.6	100.3	-4.7	Lost 2	  4-6
```

Last Game's Recap 

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Friday March 17th vs.







Boston Celtics 7:00 P.M. EST
Sunday March 19th @







Atlanta Hawks 2:00 P.M. EST
Tuesday March 21st @







Charlotte Bobcats 7:30 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 22nd vs.








New York Knicks 7:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 24th @







 Philadelphia 76ers 7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Hope they didn't pay the refs this time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I feel bad for the Jazz.

their last game vs. the Heat was horrible. I think South Beach and the Miami Nightlife had something to do with that.

Now with the Magic, who knows. Jazz fans hope their team didnt get distracted this time by Mickey Mouse and Disney World. LOL


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I have no idea how they're gonna rebound after that bad of a loss. Do they come out tired since it's a back to back? Will they be mad? Will they not care?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Knowing how Jerry Sloan is, I believe they'll come out mad. If you're a basketball player and you don't care about losing by 40 points then you shouldn't be in the league. That's why I think they'll come out with a passion to win, and they are still in the running for the 8th seed out in the west so I think that Jerry Sloan will have them ready to play. 

Does anybody know if Utah had their starters in at the end of last night's game or if they sat them to give them a rest for today?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

My prediction for this game is Utah- 93 Orlando -102.

Post your predictions and if anybody is right on, I will donate them 10,000 Ucash.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

My prediction for this game is Utah- 96 Orlando - 99


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

I just hope Hill will give Darko plenty of playing time..

I'm staying up late to watch the game (I just love http://www.streamtvnow.com/board/index.php :banana: ), just to see Darko play..


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Knowing how Jerry Sloan is, I believe they'll come out mad. If you're a basketball player and you don't care about losing by 40 points then you shouldn't be in the league. That's why I think they'll come out with a passion to win, and they are still in the running for the 8th seed out in the west so I think that Jerry Sloan will have them ready to play.
> 
> Does anybody know if Utah had their starters in at the end of last night's game or if they sat them to give them a rest for today?



They rested them... our starters only played 15, 22,26,25,21 Bench players... 25,24,23,19,15,14,6

They will be hungry for the win. This is one of the few games I predict the jazz to win. After a 40 point loss they will take out their anger on the magic. Sorry.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> They rested them... our starters only played 15, 22,26,25,21 Bench players... 25,24,23,19,15,14,6
> 
> They will be hungry for the win. This is one of the few games I predict the jazz to win. After a 40 point loss they will take out their anger on the magic. Sorry.


 Thats what I was thinking as well. Even if they don't win I'm willing to bet that the Jazz will make this a though game for the Magic.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> I think *Jameer Nelson* goes for 25 pts, but to break the trend, the Magic lose 88-95


fixed.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Iiiit's shooowtime baby...


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

A block and a rebound to Darko on less than a minute...


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Jameer looking great...

Jazz looking horrible at times...


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Ak47 with 3 blocks already though.. He is truly a freak..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Turnovers killing Orlando again. And an ability to get the ball inside ... again.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz tried a new lineup for the first time... williams kirilenko harpring okur boozer

The thing is, the starting 5 did good, yet the bench sucked ***, and the defense wasn't taht far behind. But It looks like boozer is back to his 30/10 games like I used to see him getting last season before he got injured. If the jazz only had raja bell still, they would be better off.


----------

